# Ivermectin vs Revolution need help ASAP



## Lucky99 (May 16, 2012)

My hedgehog Loki had his first vet appointment yesterday, as he has had very dry skin and quill loss as well as scratching and I was concerned about Mites, a concern that was confirmed at the appointment. However, my vet (an exotic pet specialist) had never used Revolution as a treatment on hedgehogs, and has only ever used Ivermectin as a treatment in the form of the three injections. However, I only unfortunately now saw all the threads pertaining to the horrible potential effects of ivermectin and I am now terrified. She has treated other hedgehogs with the invermectin without any issues, (I called upon discovering all the stories on here). However, I now do not know what to do. *He had his first shot already.. Is it possible to switch to Revolution rather than continuing with the ivermectin? *And what can I tell my vet, who has never used it as treatment before? Will she even know what to do?

I checked on Loki last night and this morning, and he had eaten his food and appeared to have drank some of his water, and his toys had moved about however I could hear him making small squeeking noises from his home and became concerned so I lifted his igloo up and he continued the noises while also huffing a little bit while curled into his little spike ball. My other concern is that he usually uses his litterpan under his wheel, but this morning he hadn't used it, instead had used it in his tube...perhaps trying to "protect" himself after the stressful day at the vet? I also had to physically remove him from the tube so i could clean it and by the time I came back he had returned to his house, but the noises had stopped... I am extremely concerned and feel extremely guilty if anything were to happen to him.. he is just a little boy. =(


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

you dont need the vet to apply the revolution, you can order it online and do it yourself. if mites has already been confirmed

for the vet maybe bring in som research on revolution and hedgehogs and the dangers of invermectin 

in the end though if you dont want your hedgehog treated with invermectin they cant make you


----------



## Lucky99 (May 16, 2012)

Sadly, I already have the appointment booked and they are also doing a stool test so I need to go back anyway. However, I will just go in for that purpose and do the Revolution treatment myself. Thanks. Another question though... where can I purchase Revolution?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

if you search the forum post here you should be able to find it, its a comon questions

alternativly pm nancy, or one of the other admins they should know


----------



## Lucky99 (May 16, 2012)

Lilyhogs said:


> if you search the forum post here you should be able to find it, its a comon questions
> 
> alternativly pm nancy, or one of the other admins they should know


I did find it thank you. However I do not know where Revolution can be purchased from. Any ideas?


----------



## Lucky99 (May 16, 2012)

I guess now my only question is whether it is safe to switch from the Ivermectin to the Revolution?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Be very careful ordering drugs online. What you get may not be the same as what is normally sold. Alot of online drugs come from other countries that don't care about quality or ingredients. You're much better off getting the revolution from your vet or another vet, then at least you know its the right stuff.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

If you call around to vets in your area, some may have revolution in stock. Similarly, try asking your vet. Even if they have not used it, they may be able to do some research & order some in for you (I did this with one vet until I found the vet I'm currently with). Hope that helps!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You need a prescription to buy Revolution, so you'll have to talk to your vet.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Talk to your vet and explain that you do not want to proceed with the Ivermectin treatments. Tell them that you have concerns and would prefer to be given Revolution. If he tells you he hasn't had any negative reactions with using Ivermectin, just thank him but be insistent that you are concerned and would prefer to use Revolution. Many vets will go ahead and give you the Revolution. If he won't then refuse treatment and seek another veterinarian.


----------



## cotton (May 19, 2012)

Sadly, I already have the appointment booked and they are also doing a stool test so I need to go back anyway. However, I will just go in for that purpose and do the Revolution treatment myself. Thanks. Another question though... where can I purchase Revolution?


----------



## HeartfeltHedgehogs (May 17, 2012)

Petshed.com does have Revolution that can be purchased without Rx. It took about 5 days for us to receive it after ordering. It is legitimate, everything was sealed and in proper condition. This worked well for us because we have dogs and cats as well and this treat both. We ordered the 12 pack Large Dog, but we have means to administer the very small amount that is needed for hedgies, and go through a good bit of it.

I would recommend the Cat or Kitten/Puppy. (Difference between Cat and Dog is that the the cat formula contains 60mg/mL of selemectin and the dog formula contains 120mg/mL.)

I can post pictures of packaging if you would like.

http://www.petshed.com/revolution.asp


----------

